# how to configure beetel 450tc1 adsl wifi router with tikona connection



## rohit777 (Mar 27, 2012)

i want help to configure beetel 450tc1 wifi router with tikona broadband connection.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

You will need your account details PPOE username and password and ip address, default gateway and dns settings if static ip is used and other details your isp should have supplied you with.


----------



## rohit777 (Mar 27, 2012)

I hav Everything Help me in how to configure the modem..


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you open a webbrowser and navigate to the beetel's ip address and login using the router username and password.

I am no familiar with the interface but i think you go into interface setup>internet

It may start the auto setup straight away or you may have to select auto setup option it will take you thru a series of prompts to enter the information required supplied to by your isp Tikona.

Follow the prompts and enter the information required by selecting from drop down menus or entering configuration info manually.

Once all configuration is done click apply or save and re-boot router if prompted.

Check internet connectivity.

It is important you enter the correct information asked for or else you may not have internet connectivity.


----------

